# [SOLVED] Must ISO file be burnt on optical disc for install?



## Vickyal (Feb 6, 2012)

Planning to buy a new laptop.
All laptops nowadays are of Win 8 OS.
I've never touched Win 8 before.
It would be better for me if I could try it for a few weeks before buying.
I have an iso file of Windows8 release preview downloaded a year ago
but never tried.

I have a laptop with Win 7 Pro installed.
If the above said Win 8 in iso file is going to be installed on the laptop,
must the iso file be burnt on a disc?

What are the other options, please?

Thanks.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Must ISO file be burnt on optical disc for install?*

I don't think the preview will be working now as win 8 has now been released for over a year Buy Windows 8.1 - Microsoft Store


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Must ISO file be burnt on optical disc for install?*

You can run the Windows 8 ISO preview burned to a DVD and install it into a Virtual Machine like the free VirtualBox


----------



## steve32mids (Jun 27, 2012)

*Re: Must ISO file be burnt on optical disc for install?*

Freeware MagicISO Virtual CD/DVD-ROM(MagicDisc) Overview

I use magic iso it works like a virtual cd/dvd drive where you can mount the iso.


----------



## Vickyal (Feb 6, 2012)

*Re: Must ISO file be burnt on optical disc for install?*



joeten said:


> I don't think the preview will be working now as win 8 has now been released for over a year Buy Windows 8.1 - Microsoft Store


Thanks for the advice.

Well, I really do not like the Windows 8 or 8.1, but for some reason I have to buy a new laptop. And I want to be sure that can use it on my business trip. And that is why I want to try it before I buy one.


----------



## Vickyal (Feb 6, 2012)

*Re: Must ISO file be burnt on optical disc for install?*



spunk.funk said:


> You can run the Windows 8 ISO preview burned to a DVD and install it into a Virtual Machine like the free VirtualBox


Thank you!

What you have advised is exactly what I plan to do.

Talking about Vbox, would you please share your ideas on the following matter?
I have another laptop laying idle for 2 years, 
Compaq Presario C304
CPU： Intel T1350 @1.86GHz 1.86GHz
RAM： DDR2 533 2GB
HD： WD Caviar IDE 60G 
OS: Windows XP Home Edition
If this is used as the host and install Vbox on it and add a guest addition for
running the preview of Win 8, what are my chances, please?

Thanks!


----------



## Vickyal (Feb 6, 2012)

*Re: Must ISO file be burnt on optical disc for install?*



steve32mids said:


> Freeware MagicISO Virtual CD/DVD-ROM(MagicDisc) Overview
> 
> I use magic iso it works like a virtual cd/dvd drive where you can mount the iso.


Thank you very much!

Is MAGIC ISO easier to use than Vbox?
Does it require less hardware conditions as compared with Vbox?
Would you please provide more info concerning the MAGIC ISO you've mentioned?

Thanks.


----------



## clyde123 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: Must ISO file be burnt on optical disc for install?*

"Well, I really do not like the Windows 8 or 8.1, but for some reason I have to buy a new laptop."

Why don't you buy a new laptop with Windows 7 then ?
Lots available.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Must ISO file be burnt on optical disc for install?*

Date of expiry All Three Windows 8 Preview Builds Expiring Soon


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Must ISO file be burnt on optical disc for install?*

Magic ISO is a Windows based program that allows you to open an ISO file, so you don't have to burn the ISO to a DVD. You cannot run an OS from it. Virtualbox is a virtual machine that you can run within Windows as it's host. Then you can install Windows 8 from a DVD or USB Flash drive in Virtualbox. I haven't tried it, but I believe you can run Windows 8 with XP as a host, if the hardware of the computer meets the minimum requirements for Windows 8 (eg) hardware drivers etc. Run the Upgrade assistant to find out: Check your PC for Windows 8 readiness with upgrade assistant | How To - CNET
You can order a computer with Windows 7 or you can use ClassicShell on Windows 8 to make Windows 8 look like 7 or XP.


----------



## Vickyal (Feb 6, 2012)

*Re: Must ISO file be burnt on optical disc for install?*



clyde123 said:


> "Well, I really do not like the Windows 8 or 8.1, but for some reason I have to buy a new laptop."
> 
> Why don't you buy a new laptop with Windows 7 then ?
> Lots available.


Thanks.

Not where I'm living in. 
Even worse, stores say, Win8 is so designed that Win7 cannot be installed on the same PC.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Must ISO file be burnt on optical disc for install?*

That is nonsense How to Download and Install Windows 8 Into a Virtual Machine | PCWorld
How to Dual-Boot Windows 7 and Windows 8 Side By Side
there is 2 different methods you can look over,they don't want to do it at the stores which is very short sighted of them.


----------



## Vickyal (Feb 6, 2012)

*Re: Must ISO file be burnt on optical disc for install?*



joeten said:


> Date of expiry All Three Windows 8 Preview Builds Expiring Soon


Thanks.

It's expired already.
Here is the quote: "The Windows 8 Release Preview will expire on January 15, 2013."
What you are saying "expiring soon" is that it is not yet expired.
A little bit confused.
Would you mind to clarify a bit, please?


----------



## Vickyal (Feb 6, 2012)

*Re: Must ISO file be burnt on optical disc for install?*

"...Run the Upgrade assistant to find out: Check your PC for Windows 8 readiness with upgrade assistant | How To - CNET
You can order a computer with Windows 7 or you can use ClassicShell on Windows 8 to make Windows 8 look like 7 or XP"

Thank you indeed for all of the information!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Must ISO file be burnt on optical disc for install?*

I told you it would not work with the preview and linked you to an article which showed when it expired.
The other thing you mentioned was (Even worse, stores say, Win8 is so designed that Win7 cannot be installed on the same PC) and this covers win 8 and win 7 when win 8 is preinstalled How to Dual Boot Pre installed Windows 8 with Windows 7
I have now shown you 3 ways it can be achieved and SpunkFunk has also shown you how to use virtualbox,you will find many people who say something cannot be done simply because they either don't want the hassle or are to lazy to research it or simply have no idea how to do it.


----------



## Vickyal (Feb 6, 2012)

*Re: Must ISO file be burnt on optical disc for install?*



joeten said:


> That is nonsense How to Download and Install Windows 8 Into a Virtual Machine | PCWorld
> How to Dual-Boot Windows 7 and Windows 8 Side By Side
> there is 2 different methods you can look over,they don't want to do it at the stores which is very short sighted of them.


Thank you!

Yes. I know how to try it on a virtual machine. Did it on Win7.
And I ran side by side 3 OSs on my desktop: XP + Vista + Win7.

But, stores and authorized outlets say that Win8 is so designed that Win7 is not allowed to be co-installed.
I was rather amazed.
But the fact is that no store sells PCs with Win7 and they all reply that it cannot be done if they are asked to add a Win7 onto any PC.

Could it be that Microsoft runs different policies in various countries?

Thanks.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Must ISO file be burnt on optical disc for install?*

No the policy is the same and it can be done.
There are steps to take which are in the links provided and any issues that could arise are mentioned, Trust me when I say it can be done, I have not given you bad info and you can simply google dual boot win 8 and win 7 to check the methods your self.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Must ISO file be burnt on optical disc for install?*

The issue is if you get a computer with Windows 8 pre-installed running a UEFI Bios, then you will have an issue installing Windows 7. Dual Boot Windows 7 with preinstalled Windows 8 on GPT-formatted hard disk and UEFI BIOS. But If there is a will there probably is a way according to Joe's link, but it will not be easy. 
As for buying a laptop with Windows 7, if you buy your laptop online Like from* Dell*, or *HP *etc and not through a brick and mortar store, you can order it with Windows 7. But again, if your only issue with Windows 8 is the way it looks, please install  ClassicShell. It gives you the* Start *Button, and *All Programs* list and may other looks and functions of Windows 7 or XP, but is a much more modern and secure OS.


----------



## Vickyal (Feb 6, 2012)

*Re: Must ISO file be burnt on optical disc for install?*

Thank you, all of you.

My original post was aimed at the question whether or not I could install the Win8 preview iso file without burning it on a disc.
And it was just for a test to find out whether I would buy a notebook with Win8 OS.

The problem has vanished now as I have just found out from HP that they sell notebooks with Win7 and with a 13-20% discount.

Thank you and I want all of you to know that I really appreciate your goodwill.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Glad we were able to help and you found something your happy with


----------

